# What Do You Think?



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

:Hi,

Surprised Im doing the post :laugh:
Just want to be careful before I buy

The Case will come later.

MSI 945P Neo3-F i945P Socket 775 (Motherboard)
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...9kdWN0X3NwZWNpZmljYXRpb25z&product_uid=124855

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2.66GH'z (CPU)
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=130484

2x - Kingston 1GB 667MHz/PC2-5400 DDR2 (RAM)
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/129068

Samsung SH-S182M 18x DVD1RW/RAM (DVD Drive)
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/129441

HP DVD1035i 20x DVD±RW/DL/RAM (2nd DVD DRive)
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/131048

MSI 8600GTS 256MB (GPU)
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/126981

OCZ StealthXStream 600W PSU (PSU)
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/127861

Hitachi Deskstar 7k500 500GB 7200RPM (HDD)
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/95668

On the case it will have a window so it will have some neons on so allow for that please?

Thanks,

Jay:wave:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry - 

Also it will be used for some minor gaming, mainly internet and image editing, screen will be later. but i can sort that.

the price we are willing to go up to £1500 for UK.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

stick with the 965 chipset instead of the 945 !!

yes the zalman 9500 will fit that cpu >>>> the stock cooler will work well also until you begin to overclock


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Can you find a 965 one?

is overclocking advised?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 *revision 3.3 *



intel conroe is an excellent overclocker >>>>> that is what made the conroe so sweeping popular today!


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

this one

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...9kdWN0X3NwZWNpZmljYXRpb25z&product_uid=126762

so what exacily is overclocking


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*965P*


overclocking is increasing the capabilities of the CPU beyond the advertised selling speed


for example the Conroe E6600 is a 2.4 GHZ CPU but when added to a good overclocking motherboard like the GA- 965P-DS3 REV. 3.3 the E6600 can actually get to speeds of 3.4 GHZ and sometimes a squeeze more


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

so is the mobo i chosen good?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i dont see the exact board linderman suggested there.this one would be a good one as well.

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/131173


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks,

judging by this compare on the 2 Mo|Bo's the one i choose is better
http://www.pricerunner.co.uk/pc/35/...924609,648844&c_924609=924609&c_648844=648844


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Go with the GA-P35C-DS4. If you can find the GA-N650SLI-DS4, get that as it will allow SLI later.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont forget to check *maplin.com *too


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I will Thanks


----------

